# 4/5 badge 25 meters



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Good shooting as always!

I was thought this was for a badge, until I realized, I don't even think there is a 25m one. You are setting the bar.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

brucered said:


> Good shooting as always!
> 
> I was thought this was for a badge, until I realized, I don't even think there is a 25m one. You are setting the bar.


I think there's a badge all the way out to 30 meters if I remember right, and I might have posted this in the wrong section, if I did my mistake. And thanks man, think I'll go for 30 sometime this week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't think my link is working properly. It's linking to "First PFS" of you shooting a can, no verifying anything.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Lol you are right Bruce I copied the wrong link sorry for the mix up 




This should be the right one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Ahhh, there you go. I thought it looked a little close for 25m.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Yea sorry man, when i was posting on here I was in a hurry, but thanks for pointing it out to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I always enjoy your videos, I hope you continue making them. I see no reason why slingshot videos shouldn’t be any different than any other spectator sport.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> I always enjoy your videos, I hope you continue making them. I see no reason why slingshot videos shouldn't be any different than any other spectator sport.


 Thank u Tag, I'll try to keep making em, i really enjoy shooting and u guys getting to see me shoot is always a bonus 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, you are something! Great shooting!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Flatband said:


> Man, you are something! Great shooting!


Thanks Flatband 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn buddy! Im next I guess but I'll be lucky to get three.lol. keep it up man


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shootn buddy! Im next I guess but I'll be lucky to get three.lol. keep it up man


Looking forward to it man, I wouldn't be surprised if u get all five in there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

It's all Luck over skill.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Some great shooting!

Definitely worth watching, and very inspiring.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Luck over skill said:


> Lol you are right Bruce I copied the wrong link sorry for the mix up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to have taken so long to get back to you on this. I watched the first video you posted and it did not seem to be a badge attemp, so I ignored this thread for a while. But I have watched the second video, and I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry to have taken so long to get back to you on this. I watched the first video you posted and it did not seem to be a badge attemp, so I ignored this thread for a while. But I have watched the second video, and I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ..... Charles[/quote]
Thanks Charles and again sorry for the confusion


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Congratulations SOL :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Nice


----------

